# Pixel shader 3 + needed



## krisisdog (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, so I have the game Grid, and its telling me I need pixel shader 3.0.
I have an ATI Radeon 9600xt, and it only has 2.0. very very pee'd off atm.

Can I get a card with DX10 and pixel shader 4.0 support? I'm assuming that will work fine.

A couple of cards I've found which I think will work are 
Nvidia 9600gt, 7600gt, 8800gt
ATI Radeon X1950 Pro...
Which ones the best out of that lot?

Can someone list a few cards with pixel/model shader 3.0 or 4.0 (if that'll work)?
Thanks


----------



## Justin (Jul 16, 2008)

pixel shader 3.0 started in the 7 series for nvidia cards. i'm not familiar with ati though.

get a 8800GT, or HD3870 at least for GRID.


----------



## UpskirtHayley (Jul 16, 2008)

grid have a pc demo right? can it run on pixel shader 2.0? i got x850xt.


----------



## krisisdog (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont know much about the demo - I saw the trailer and decided I had to have it lol.

So is the 9600gt card higher than the 8800gt?


----------



## Justin (Jul 16, 2008)

the 8800gt is slightly better than the 9600 even if it's a series before it. the 9600 is mid range card and the 8800 was and still is a good high performance card.  you can't beat the price you pay for the performance it gives.


----------



## krisisdog (Jul 16, 2008)

Sweet as. If you could recommend a few cards (any price range), what would they be?


----------



## Justin (Jul 16, 2008)

to play GRID, I suggest the 8800GT, 8800GTS 512 G92, and 9800GTX from Nvidia and the HD3870, HD4850 and HD4870 from ATi.


----------



## krisisdog (Jul 16, 2008)

I see.
I'll take a stab and say those cards will play most everything on the market?
Most games I want to get need pixel shader 3.0, like TC Rainbow Six Vegas


----------



## Justin (Jul 16, 2008)

if you'll be playing current and future games, get the HD4870 it's best priceerformance ratio card right now.


----------



## UpskirtHayley (Jul 16, 2008)

krisisdog said:


> Sweet as. If you could recommend a few cards (any price range), what would they be?



dual 9800gx2 sli


----------



## Justin (Jul 16, 2008)

lol. tri sli gtx280


----------



## krisisdog (Aug 15, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/nVidia-Gefor...Z020QQcategoryZ162354QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/nVidia-Gefor...hZ001QQcategoryZ40156QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/nVidia-Gefor...Z020QQcategoryZ162354QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/nVidia-Gefor...Z020QQcategoryZ162354QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


Which one of those would be the best? I have NFI...lol


----------



## krisisdog (Aug 15, 2008)

And where would you rate the 3870 512mb DDR4 against those cards?

Edit - I forgot it was mentioned before lol.

Okay, so its either the 9600gt or this ATI card - which one is better?


----------



## maroon1 (Aug 15, 2008)

jnskyliner34 said:


> pixel shader 3.0 started in the 7 series for nvidia cards. i'm not familiar with ati though.



No

Pixel shader 3.0 started in the 6 series for nvidia


----------



## mrjack (Aug 15, 2008)

maroon1 said:


> No
> 
> Pixel shader 3.0 started in the 6 series for nvidia



And I think ATi's first pixel shader 3 cards were the X1xxx series.


----------



## Mez (Aug 15, 2008)

jnskyliner34 said:


> the 8800gt is slightly better than the 9600 even if it's a series before it. the 9600 is mid range card and the 8800 was and still is a good high performance card.  you can't beat the price you pay for the performance it gives.



But the HD 4850 is a better performer, and has about the same price tag =]


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Aug 15, 2008)

> But the HD 4850 is a better performer, and has about the same price tag =]


Yahh get the 4850 if you can afford it, it's worth your money. If you can't, the 8800 cards are great performers and since they're getting old, you can find them dirt cheap now. But I would STRONGLY recommend the 4850.


----------



## krisisdog (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, the budget doesnt allow the 4850 or the 8800, theyre still over $200aud.
I can get a 3870 (512mb DDR4 OC edition) for 120, and the 9600gts for about 150.

Also, how can I tell what might be bottlenecking my system? Is there a program which can tell me?
I've got a P4 @3ghz (HT), and 1.5gb DDR ram. On Can You Run It the only thing that fails atm is the vid card.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Aug 17, 2008)

For medium weight gaming your rig, paired up with a decent video card, is good, but if you want to play anything heavier your entire system will be bettlenecking. No crysis.

Out of the two cards above, I'd probably get the 9600GT, I hear it's an excellent budget performer (almost on par with 8800s)


----------



## krisisdog (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry buddy I put the wrong card in, I can get a Gecube ATI 3870 with 512mb of DDR4 ram. 
I edited the other post to fix it, now then lol, which one would be the go? 
thanks


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Aug 17, 2008)

3870 and 9600 are probably VERY close...I'd probably get the 3870 because it's $30 cheaper, and I'm pretty sure that 9600 can't beat it, AFAIK 3870s are on par with 8800GTs.


----------

